# hornworts



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

my hornwort's leaves keeps falling off....and I was wondering if I should add some chemical (if so what?) or just take the hornwort out.


thanks, any help would much be appreciated.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Need more info about your tank.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

it's a 10 gal tank with a betta....been cycling for a week and a half

nitrate - 20 ppm
nitrite - 1 ppm
gh - 75-150 ppm
kh - 120-180 ppm
ph - 7.4-7.6

and my anarchis had wittled up a few days ago

lighting is two 15W
and filter is whisper intank 10


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

What temp? I'm not a plant expert, but I didn't know there was a way to really kill off anarchis... (every tank I've put it in it grows like a weed, no matter what it's parameters.)


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

the temp fluctuates between 80 to 86 degrees


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Evidently anacharis is a plant that prefers cooler waters, less that 26C, which is 79F. (See
http://www.tropica.com/default.asp
click on Egeria densa.)
But I don't think that should have killed it so quickly.

Both hornwort and anacharis are hardwater plants, and you have somewhat hard water (not as hard as ours, our measurements are gh - 300 ppm, kh - 240 ppm), so I would have expected them to do well.

So, sorry, I don't have any good answers!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

My hornwort shed a lot of leaves until I added more lighting.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

what shev said, the more light you stuff on hornwort the faster it will grow and be real perdy green.....


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I you don;t have a light on that tank, get a glass top for it, go to walmart and buy one of them undercounter lights they sell, they come in a couple diff sizes and up to 40w....that would be a great deal of help, if it has one of them screw in light tops....go there and find them florecent incadecent lights "think that was the one"
for it, that will give it light....

P.S. don;t pray for this stuff to trive at it;s best unless you got friends who like it or more tanks.....


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

hmmm...guess I should try a higher wattage

thanks for the help.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

blor said:


> it's a 10 gal tank with a betta....lighting is two 15W


30W of light over a 10 gallon tank is a huge amount of light, lack of light is certainly not the problem here! Er, unless the lights are normal incendescent bulbs... The normal bulbs put out too much heat and too little light. If it's 2 15W flourescent bulbs, you've got more than enough light.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

they're regular incandescent...so maybe the ones for plant growth would be better.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Read the thread "Light situation.. will it work ?" in this forum (Aquatic Plants). In that thread Simpte recommends a specific bulb that can be used in place of an incandescent bulb and will help your plants grow better.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Not really a question about leaves dropping but i recently bought some hornwort and within a day or 2 the growing end (thick busy part that looks like its where the new growth comes from) is turning a sort of golden colour and there are a few 'golden buds' along the stem aswell. Is this normal?

I think I found a website that says this happens when it grows quickly. Is got plenty of light, about 2wpg.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Huugs said:


> Not really a question about leaves dropping but i recently bought some hornwort and within a day or 2 the growing end (thick busy part that looks like its where the new growth comes from) is turning a sort of golden colour and there are a few 'golden buds' along the stem aswell. Is this normal?
> 
> I think I found a website that says this happens when it grows quickly. Is got plenty of light, about 2wpg.


that is happening to my cabomba, and I was wondering the same thing.


I added MTS to the tank to clean up the leaves from the hornwort, they did a great job but their population exploded.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

I think for hornwort it is the really quick growing that makes it go a golden colour at the ends. It doesnt look like its dieing and the buds on the stem are already growing fairly large its great.


----------

